# McClelland Christmas Cheer 2006



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

McClelland Christmas Cheer 2006

This past years blend is simply put outstanding. Upon opening the tin I get a sweet but citrus smell that somehow doesn't cover up the tobacco smell (if that makes sense).

This blend is a pressed VA Flake that needs to be rubbed out a little. Tin is moist but not soaking wet, I let stand & dry for 15-20 mins then packed a bowl. Used the typical frank method but packed a little tighter then I normally do. Upon lighting for the first time this tobacco REALLY expanded more then any other tobacco i've smoked before (thought it was going to pop out of the bowl) I smoked this in a small Savinelli natural straight & also in a Bjarne freehand 1/4 bent with a big bowl. Both pipe required few relights to finish.

2006 cheer doesn't let you down at all. I can't taste all the things I smell when I open the tin but you never really do anyway. I was hit with a pleasant VA sweet taste with a little spice, I would say a medium smoke.

Usually I noticed in my NOOBNESS that I smoke fast and some VAs bite like crazy but this blend did not. It never got harsh towards the end and stayed consistent throughtout the entire bowl.

I say try this blend if your a VA lover (VA whore here  ) because you will not be disappointed.

Disclaimer: McClelland Christmas Cheer 2006 is like crack to pipe smokers. May cause sleepless nights, empty wallets & maxed out credit cards.

I give this blend 4 stars out of 4 

Shawn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the review, I just tried my first bowl of it a couple days ago, and I am now looking to buy another tin to cellar for next year.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've got a tin from 05 and one from 06... neither are open.

you use the "frank method"? i've watched the german video of it, and would really love someone to show me how it's done... maybe next time i go to a pipe show i'll ask some of the old guys (or drop in on the pipe clubs meeting and ask those dudes).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Have to concur with Shawn. Except my tin smells like Catsup  

Just a solid VA blend. It's a sweet smoking blend with a few spicy notes here and there, but overall i'd say it was medium bodied. Very tasty stuff, definetly one I need to buy a few more tins of. Like crack indeed lol.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Love the stuff!! i have got one tin open at the moment and i have another tin put away for a rainy day.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I put both my tins in the cellar and have had a hard time not opening them after reading all the good stuff posted here. I had a pouch of Uhle's Christmas Blend that Tony sent to me and it was wonderful. I wonder how the two compare. I put half of the Uhle's in the cellar. I can do a taste test next Christmas


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the review; although I'm not leery of dropping $$ on cigars I've not tried before, something always pulls me back from trying a tin of baccy. Will seek this out and see how it goes!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Great review! How does this compare to previous years' blends?


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Just smoked a bowl of 2003-was awesome.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Great review!!! This stuff is like crack. I opened my first tin today, smoked a half-bowl on break at work, and am finishing a full bowl right now. No bite (which is nice since I can't help but smoke it too fast) and very tasty -- I totally notice the citrus note ... especially on the sides of my tongue. Harder to find now that we're in February; but I just managed to order 4 more tins from JR.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

heh, thats funny... Im the exact opposite... ive found im much more inclined to try out a Tin on a whim rather than a cigar..
for me to try a cigar, its gonna have alot of good reccomendations for me...
i guess its a $$ thing... a good cigar costs the same as a whole tin of premium baccy.
and if i dont like the tin, its usually easy to just trade it off to someone who does. A tin minus 2 or 3 bowls still has plenty to make the trade worthwhile 
its also nice that its easier to age tins... no humidity to fuss over, just toss em in a closet and forget about them for a year.

Has anyone tried any older Xmas cheer? how well do they age?
i have 3 tins of 03 xmas cheer comin next week... i hope it ages well!
i have heard that they spice up the xmas cheer, is that true? or is it just straight VA?
i havnt smoked a straight VA in a while, but i wasnt too crazy about it.
Then again, that was a while ago, and i had no clue how to properly pack a pipe.. i probably smoked it way too wet.

-hyp



muziq said:


> Thanks for the review; although I'm not leery of dropping $$ on cigars I've not tried before, something always pulls me back from trying a tin of baccy. Will seek this out and see how it goes!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

hyper_dermic said:


> .Has anyone tried any older Xmas cheer? how well do they age?
> i have 3 tins of 03 xmas cheer comin next week... i hope it ages well!
> i have heard that they spice up the xmas cheer, is that true? or is it just straight VA?
> i havnt smoked a straight VA in a while, but i wasnt too crazy about it.
> ...


I haven't had anything but 06 so far but I have a tin of 05 and 02,03 & 04 on the way.

I will be sure to do a review for those also when I break into them.

Shawnp

Oh as far as added spice I am not sure but Cheer doesn't taste like a straight VA to me if that helps any.

Shawn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a 2000 tin that Coy sent me, and it is heavenly. I revisited last night, and I think my technique is getting better. No bite, and it was an extremely pleasing smoke. Nice review, some good stuff there.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

*2006 Christmas Cheer*

Hi All,
Thought I would take a shot at my fist review here. Last night I decided to fire up a bowl of 2006 Christmas Cheer in my trusty Savinelli. This could be one of the most complex tasting pipe smokes I've ever had. I was pretty astonished at the number of flavors I was hit with. The first third of the pipe had a pleasant fruit taste that was hard to pin down(possibly fig or apricot?).
The second third produced a very distinct cinammon flavor and started give off good amount of smoke. Finally, the last third mellowed into a creamy/nutty flavor that was very enjoyable.
This was a very satisfying smoke that I think is well deserving of the hype it gets. For the those of us that are cigar smokers, I would call this the Opus X of pipe tobacco (only much more affordable). I'm intersted to see how this one will age over the next couple of years.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*



Big T said:


> I would call this the Opus X of pipe tobacco (only much more affordable).


don't doom it with that comment. 
lol, just kidding, i don't think too highly of OpusX's (flavorless, like cardboard).

excellent review though, seems that i've been stockpiling some xmas Cheer and have never even had a bowl... i've smelled the tobacco, seen someone smoke it, figured i'd stock up... can't wait to open a tin.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*



> lol, just kidding, i don't think too highly of OpusX's (flavorless, like cardboard).


I can only conclude that you've been smoking fake Opus


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*

Interesting review. I didn't get any of these flavors out of the small sample I tried. Maybe after a few years in the cellar .....

I also think the OpusX comparison is a bit much as this tobacco is not that strong - although the taste is rather one dimensional to me right now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*



Big T said:


> I can only conclude that you've been smoking fake Opus


lol, nope. someone (who's very well respected on some boards) sent me a handful to prove a point, and they proved _my_ point, not theirs (that OpusX are better than cubans). only one of the 4 or more had any flavor, and it was a very old one... i wouldn't pay $5 for one, but that's me and my tastebuds.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*

I agree with you on the cinnamon and nutty flavor. Haven't picked out the fruit flavor, but have noticed it a little in the aroma. Nice review.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Christmas Cheer '06*

Well, TRicker sent me some along with the Trout Stream I wished for. Opening the jar that I stored it in, the ketchup smell that all McClelland VAs have caught my sense of smell. It wasn't too moist but I decided to dry it out anyways, so it sat under the heat lamp for fifteen minutes till I packed it up. It packed just fine and when I lit it, nice white clouds came up and the light was effortless.

Even though it's been sitting there fore the better part of a year, the smoothness did surprise me. One thing that I noticed while smoking it, is that even though it wasn't an aromatic, this stuff smelled good! There was definitely a sweetness to it, while the spice wasn't as prominent as the FVF and Old Gowrie.

So, the smoke started bothering my gf so I let it sit for about an hour before I picked it up and lit it again. It may have been the bourbon that I've been drinking, but it did benefit just a little bit from having sit for a while.

All in all, the tobacco never smoked too hot, the tongue bite was minimal. And I'd definitely recommend it to anyone gets their hand on it.

P.S. I did notice some 7 y/o Madagascar Vanilla towards the end :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Christmas Cheer*



IHT said:


> don't doom it with that comment.
> lol, just kidding, i don't think too highly of OpusX's (flavorless, like cardboard).
> 
> excellent review though, seems that i've been stockpiling some xmas Cheer and have never even had a bowl... i've smelled the tobacco, seen someone smoke it, figured i'd stock up... can't wait to open a tin.


How about a can of Anejo instead:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I finally busted open my first can of 2006 Christmas Cheer; I am very glad I bought seven of them. After smoking half the can I see this in my Top 10 of favorite smokes.

This is a rich, slightly tangy blend that offers a gently changing landscape of flavor through a bowl. I am not claiming citrus, cheese or vanilla - just a mixed bag of balanced flavor relying heavily on some fine, sweet VA.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> I finally busted open my first can of 2006 Christmas Cheer; I am very glad I bought seven of them. After smoking half the can I see this in my Top 10 of favorite smokes.
> 
> This is a rich, slightly tangy blend that offers a gently changing landscape of flavor through a bowl. I am not claiming citrus, cheese or vanilla - just a mixed bag of balanced flavor relying heavily on some fine, sweet VA.


Dan, have you tried the 2007? The reviews on the TOM thread aren't very favorable.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarGal said:


> Dan, have you tried the 2007? The reviews on the TOM thread aren't very favorable.


it's too young, i think.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> it's too young, i think.


i haven't bought any yet but one who has smoked for a good long time should be able to tell if it has potential or not. i have to say my least favorite year was 1992 if you can believe it. i am glad this came up, not every year is going to be a good one. some of my favorite yrs for xmas cheer have been ones that got lower ratings on tobacco reviews. that is the great thing about reading reviews both here and tobaccoreviews. as well as trading and going to herfs. i have picked up a few blends from the hillbilly herf to add, and some not to add.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Dan, have you tried the 2007? The reviews on the TOM thread aren't very favorable.


No Marianne. I have not tried any '07 but bought a bunch of the '06 based on last years excellent reviews. Without writing another review, I wish I'd bought a case or two instead of just seven cans; it is a particularly satisfying smoke in my book.


----------

